# What is your IBEW local Journeyman Wage



## Southeast Power

$27.15 hourly
$5.35 healthcare
12% pension


----------



## Ozzy1990

LU: 776 Jurisdiction: SC Updated: 1/7/2013
Classification: Inside Journeyman Wireman Referal Hrs: 8:30 am----9:00 am
Scale: 23.97 Assessments: 4%
Pension I: 10% Pension II: Annuity: na
Vacation: na Health & Welfare: 5.50
Book I Status: Slow Book I Count: NA
Book II Status: Not At All Book II Count: NA
Details: Work is slow at this time. Must sign Book I and II in person. Re-sign 10th - 16th of each month.
Local Contact Info: 
City/State: North Charleston, SC Address: 3345 Seiberling Road
Phone: (843) 554-1080 Email: [email protected] Website: NA
-------------------------------------------------------------------

LU: 776 Jurisdiction: SC Updated: 1/7/2013
Classification: Outside Journeyman Lineman Referal Hrs: 8:30 am----9:00 am
Scale: 26.76 Assessments: 4%
Pension I: 8.5% Pension II: Annuity: na
Vacation: na Health & Welfare: 5.00
Book I Status: Slow Book I Count: NA
Book II Status: Not At All Book II Count: NA
Details: Work is slow at this time with many on Book 1. Must sign Book I and II in person. Re-sign on 10th - 16th of each month.
Local Contact Info: 
City/State: North Charleston, SC Address: 3345 Seiberling Road
Phone: (843) 554-1080 Email: [email protected] Website: NA
-------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## don_resqcapt19

176
wage $39
pensions $15.11
health ins $13.17
sub fund $2.75 (unemployment..rolls to pension when you account =$6k)


----------



## RUSSIAN

LU 332 is currently 51.07, I dont know the bennies off the top of my head


----------



## Supfoolitschris

Lu 446 
Scale: $21.40
Pension: $3.09


----------



## icefalkon

Local 3 NYC

$51/hr in the pocket.

Assorted benefits bring it up to $103/hr.


----------



## Rollie73

L.U. 1852, Cape Breton NS

$ 33.17/ hr on the cheque (15% premium for forman)
$ 6.50/ hr for pension
$ 3.45/ hr for Health and Welfare
$ 1.25/ hr to training fund
10% vacation pay
Few other little benefits.....total package around $50 /HR

Take home on 40 hrs after tax for JM (not supervision) is just under $1000.00 week ($997.00 I think)


----------



## Ericf29

Local 102

$49/ in your pocket
Total package just over $100 an hour


----------



## s.kelly

Rollie73 said:


> L.U. 1852, Cape Breton NS
> 
> $ 33.17/ hr on the cheque (15% premium for forman)
> $ 6.50/ hr for pension
> $ 3.45/ hr for Health and Welfare
> $ 1.25/ hr to training fund
> 10% vacation pay
> Few other little benefits.....total package around $50 /HR
> 
> Take home on 40 hrs after tax for JM (not supervision) is just under $1000.00 week ($997.00 I think)


 
Health and welfare seems low, but Canada has some sort of universal health care? What does your plan provide, additional coverage?


----------



## Rollie73

Yup...we have free healthcare but it doesn't cover things like eyeglasses, prescriptions/medications, chiropractic, most dental care, hearing aids or things like that. 
Our H&W covers all that and more.


----------



## Acadian9

Local 353 - Toronto

Base Rate: $38.44
Vacation/Stat Holiday: $3.84
RRSP: $1.15
Union Funds: $13.71
Electrical Contractor Association Fund: $0.34

Total Package: $57.48/hour

$15.75/day for parking within the designated area.


----------



## David Leonard

271 - Wichita Kansas. $28.23 plus 6% for vacation. 5.60 for health/welfare and 3.65 for pension.


----------



## 08sportster

*wages*

toledo ohio (local8) inside wireman is 35.09 hr:thumbup:


----------



## John Valdes

jrannis said:


> $27.15 hourly
> $5.35 healthcare
> 12% pension


John. Seems you guys had to make concessions over all these years?
When I worked out of your local in 1980, it was $16.00 an hour.


----------



## MIKEFLASH

57.00 per hour southern ca


----------



## chris856

Local 46 in Seattle:

42.61 on the check

7.45 Medical

6.18 Local Pension

1.75 Annuity

There are a few other costs to the employer adding up to 60.38 for the contractor.

Our dues are about 35 a month for basic, 1.5% working and 1.5% organizing.


----------



## BuzzKill

chris856 said:


> Local 46 in Seattle:
> 
> 42.61 on the check
> 
> 7.45 Medical
> 
> 6.18 Local Pension
> 
> 1.75 Annuity
> 
> There are a few other costs to the employer adding up to 60.38 for the contractor.
> 
> Our dues are about 35 a month for basic, 1.5% working and 1.5% organizing.


Would Henry approve?...or Dez? or Kieth?


----------



## chris856

BuzzKill said:


> Would Henry approve?...or Dez? or Kieth?


 Mike Watt and Gary Floyd would.


----------



## knowshorts

These are the listed prevailing wage numbers for the 6 Southern CA Counties:

Los Angeles - $37.95
Orange County - $40.64
Riverside - $35.15
San Bernardino - $35.60
San Diego - $37.60
Imperial - $37.60


----------



## mikestew

As someone who lived most of his life in bc, it really makes me roll my eyes when I see the rate in Vancouver is 35/hr. I love Van, but the price of rent, real estate and gas there SHOULD result in the highest hourly rates in canada. Calgary's rate is over 48 an hour on the cheque and the cost of living is less.


----------



## Natan

Anyone knows about South Florida?


----------



## super33

Natan said:


> Anyone knows about South Florida?


 I think the second post in the thread is from someone from South Florida.


----------



## Hackster

102 is a little over $50/hr in the envelope. The package is about $80/hr.


----------



## Hackster

Ericf29 said:


> Local 102
> 
> $49/ in your pocket
> Total package just over $100 an hour


There was a raise at the beginning of June so your pocket rate is correct, but the package is way off.


----------



## BostonSparky

harlymang said:


> just curious to find out what the journeyman wage is around north america. Out here in vancouver bc (local 213) its $35 and hour.








gen. Foreman: $85.30 $52.20
foreman: 80.82 47.85
journeyman: 76.36. 43.52


----------



## BostonSparky

BostonSparky said:


> gen. Foreman: $85.30 $52.20
> foreman: 80.82 47.85
> journeyman: 76.36. 43.52


Sorry!!!


Boston. LU 103.


----------



## cwsims84

*Local 48 Portland*
hourly - 38.05
Pension(s) - 8.34
Flex plan(subs UI/Med costs) - 1.20
Health and welfare - 8.30
total package with all the other junk... $65.60


----------



## Localunion3

*IBEW journeyman wages in PA*

I am a local 3 electrician in NYC. My wife's job is relocating her to Easton, PA. Can anyone tell me what the journeyman wages are for the unions in eastern PA. I believe the local union is #375. I saw the post about local union #102 but I think their jurisdiction is more NJ than PA. Any feedback is very much appreciated.


----------



## Shane B

Local 613....Atlanta GA

Journeyman....$29hr
Pension.....10%

I believe the total hourly package is around $43.50hr


----------



## blueheels2

Local 553. 

22.25 hr
31/hr total package.


----------



## blueheels2

Roughly 31$. That # is not exact.


----------



## J.Dunner

Something like $50 in the envelope and $90-something total package.
I'm not sure of the exact numbers, it's hard to keep up!


----------



## N2wires

DOES anyone know about LOCAL 68 in Denver payscale, I am thinking about re-locating....thank you in advance


----------



## TGGT

$25.05 in Dallas.


----------



## J.Dunner

TGGT said:


> $25.05 in Dallas.


Yikes! 
That's a bit low man. What does non union make? as a Journeyman, $10-12?
Or, are you crawling up to your armpits with illegals who work 12 hours a day for $100 cash????


----------



## denny3992

Localunion3 said:


> I am a local 3 electrician in NYC. My wife's job is relocating her to Easton, PA. Can anyone tell me what the journeyman wages are for the unions in eastern PA. I believe the local union is #375. I saw the post about local union #102 but I think their jurisdiction is more NJ than PA. Any feedback is very much appreciated.


375 is greater lehigh area.....No where near lu3... Lmao .....hi 30's im guessing as 743 reading is around 32-35 last i checked


----------



## FastFokker

mikestew said:


> As someone who lived most of his life in bc, it really makes me roll my eyes when I see the rate in Vancouver is 35/hr. I love Van, but the price of rent, real estate and gas there SHOULD result in the highest hourly rates in canada. Calgary's rate is over 48 an hour on the cheque and the cost of living is less.


Yeah it's low in Vancouver.. Lots of competition with immigrant (low pay) type operations.

If it wasn't so damn nice here, I would move!


----------



## TGGT

J.Dunner said:


> Yikes!
> That's a bit low man. What does non union make? as a Journeyman, $10-12?
> Or, are you crawling up to your armpits with illegals who work 12 hours a day for $100 cash????


I have a journeyman license but the IBEW would prefer I stay classified as a CE making $17.13.

It's a contractors local.


----------



## Mozzy49

I Guess the 42 an hour the 134 in Chicago pays needs a raise.


----------



## HackWork

TGGT said:


> I have a journeyman license but the IBEW would prefer I stay classified as a CE making $17.13.
> 
> It's a contractors local.


You should talk to Frasbee.


----------



## TGGT

HackWork said:


> You should talk to Frasbee.


.....


----------



## Natan

Does anyone know the hourly pay rate of a Journeyman in Ft Lauderdale, FL - LU 728 ?


----------



## Next72969

Natan said:


> Does anyone know the hourly pay rate of a Journeyman in Ft Lauderdale, FL - LU 728 ?


 i bet google does


----------



## Hack Work

Local 728 wage is $27.96.

In addition to wage they have an annuity and pension, both funded by 5% ($1.40/hr, so they must be pretty small). The health and welfare is $6.50/hr.


----------



## Natan

Hack Work said:


> Local 728 wage is $27.96.
> 
> In addition to wage they have an annuity and pension, both funded by 5% ($1.40/hr, so they must be pretty small). The health and welfare is $6.50/hr.


Thank you! Wage is practically like in Miami then. Benefits are slim.


----------



## Chrisibew440

Lu 440. $35.87 on the check.


----------



## unnormaldude68

Hey does anyone know the rate for lu 25 long island?


----------



## EM1

http://where2bro.com/where_to_go

http://www.ibew.org/Tools/Construction-Jobs-Board


Try these links.


----------



## EM1

Localunion3 said:


> I am a local 3 electrician in NYC. My wife's job is relocating her to Easton, PA. Can anyone tell me what the journeyman wages are for the unions in eastern PA. I believe the local union is #375. I saw the post about local union #102 but I think their jurisdiction is more NJ than PA. Any feedback is very much appreciated.



http://www.ibew.org/Tools/Local-Union-Directory

http://www.ibew.org/Tools/Local-Union-Directory


----------



## unnormaldude68

Thank you very much. Those are good links to have.



EM1 said:


> http://where2bro.com/where_to_go
> 
> http://www.ibew.org/Tools/Construction-Jobs-Board
> 
> 
> Try these links.


----------



## CGW

Question about union wage setup:

Example: If the hourly is $25/hr, and then they have $5 for pensions, and $6.50 for health, etc, does that mean it's in addition to the hourly, or it's taken from the hourly before you get paid?

Always been curious about that. :001_huh:


----------



## unnormaldude68

It is in addition to the hourly wage.


----------



## Cory10

The fact that Vancouver one of the most expensive cities to live in and around in the entire world is 35 and a city like Calgary is 48 seems silly. NYC 51 :thumbsup::thumbup:


----------



## DownInGeorgia

23.xx 1579


----------



## Voltron

36.88 lu 58


----------



## dnigra

pretty sure LU 102 is 52 and some change in pocket


----------



## Southeast Power

CGW said:


> Question about union wage setup:
> 
> Example: If the hourly is $25/hr, and then they have $5 for pensions, and $6.50 for health, etc, does that mean it's in addition to the hourly, or it's taken from the hourly before you get paid?
> 
> Always been curious about that. :001_huh:


The contractor does a payroll report every month.
They enter your hours and pay rate on the form and it populates about a half dozen categories with various amounts and percentages of your hours and gross pay.
The contractor then drains blood out of his eyes, neck or groin equal to the amount of money that is needed for the check he makes out to the industry escrow account that pays all of the categories on the payroll report.
The contractor then approaches an alter in a secrete room in the shop and the blood is converted to money that represents food taken out of his children's mouth and the birthday present he couldn't afford to buy for his mother.

The money is deposited into the company checking account and a check is sent to the escrow fund.

Then, the contractor picks out a nice diamond and ruby crusted Rolex, hops into his rag top Mercades and takes his boob jobbed girlfriend out to dinner. 
He has a nice McCallan 25 on the rocks, about $80. He keeps a bottle at home but doesn't over do it as it interferes with the hydraulic boost he needs from the little oval blue pill.
She doesn't eat much as to keep slim for him but, he goes for the $120 NY strip with a pat of butter melting out from its charred center. Downs it with a nice California Cab as the French wines have just been too light in flavor for the last decade or so.
Finish off with a nice port. Not a fortified poser from stateside but, A real one from Portugal where the 200 year old vines have witnessed the suffering of its tenders and the boom and bust of the rich Portuguese culture people, fishing and farming all the while trying to keep the Spanish from devouring their tiny country carved out of the windward side of the Iberian peninsula.
It's boundaries redrawn for a thousand years, it's contemporary independence from Brazil, and the late 1700 earthquake that shook Lisbon to the ground.
All has been well since those vines that produce that fine Port have been planted.
Time to head back to the barn before the alcohol kicks in and try to remember which car he is in so that he pulls up to the right garage door.

So yes, the benefits are on top of what we call "on the check"


----------



## cabletie

Nice post jrannis. 

Just curious why you did not break up your paragraphs with a multitude of ampersands?

I worked with a few travelers last summer. One gave me an Excel sheet which I believe is the tramp guide. 

The websites posted are nice, but none have my local (#400). we never make the journal either.


----------



## joebanana

MIKEFLASH said:


> 57.00 per hour southern ca


Just out of curiosity would that be LU 477?


----------



## dnigra

So I have a question...if your classification and local give you rate of "x"..does your company have to pay that rate...period...no exceptions? 

Keeping in mind I work for 1 testing company...do not jump around. 
I was hired at a rate that is 2 dollars lower than the j.w.rate....with stipulation that after I got neta certifications I would get increase...but in my acceptance letter the language states I would be a asst test tech until certs. ..which I not..I'm a jw

Thanks


----------



## PipeMonkey134

IBEW 214 Railroad locomotive electrician 

$30.14
-$200 a month for insurance 
-15% for railroad retirement 
Not good.


----------



## Southeast Power

cabletie said:


> Nice post jrannis.
> 
> Just curious why you did not break up your paragraphs with a multitude of ampersands?
> 
> I worked with a few travelers last summer. One gave me an Excel sheet which I believe is the tramp guide.
> 
> The websites posted are nice, but none have my local (#400). we never make the journal either.


I kept it almost as wondering but, I'm not as much of a pro as Tes and couldn't get it to Red China..


----------



## EM1

dnigra said:


> So I have a question...if your classification and local give you rate of "x"..does your company have to pay that rate...period...no exceptions?
> 
> Keeping in mind I work for 1 testing company...do not jump around.
> I was hired at a rate that is 2 dollars lower than the j.w.rate....with stipulation that after I got neta certifications I would get increase...but in my acceptance letter the language states I would be a asst test tech until certs. ..which I not..I'm a jw
> 
> Thanks


Simple solution, call the hall. A contract is a binding agreement between two or more parties. If your Local made a side agreement to allow a lower payscale for uncertified Test Technicians it is in writing somewhere. 

You pay your dues, let the Business Agent earn his pay. If you are being paid less than what is the legally negotiated rate, others are also. If so you are losing money, the Local is losing Working Dues, and the company is probably billing more for a Test Technician than they can for a Journeyman Wireman.


----------



## bobbarker

If you are in the IBEW you should know your card number and the various websites you may need

ONE OF THOSE SITES IS THE "IBEW JOBS BOARD" WHICH LISTS THE PACKAGE OF LOCALS 
Almost any local can be entered


----------



## rc0310

Local 213 - Vancouver, BC

Journeyman Wage Package
Journeyman Wage $37.23
Vacation & Stat. Holidays (12.36%) $4.60
Health & Welfare $2.10
Pension $5.45
Wage Package *$49.38*

B Foreman - 112% $41.70
A Foreman - 120% $44.68
General Foreman - 130% $48.40


----------



## SparkyNomad

Local 14 WI JW makes 31.21
Optional 7% vacation
Health & welfare 9.92
Local pension 7.80
NEBF 0.94
Total package of $49.87


----------



## JasonCo

I've searched the internet and can't find anything on Union pay for unions in Houston Texas. I'm thinking about joining a local union, unsure what average pay will be, anyone able to direct me towards some sort of average in my area for unions?


----------



## cabletie

At the 

http://where2bro.com/where_to_go

Website, on the first page it has Dallas/Fort Worth at $27.45 an hour.


----------



## Electrozappo

Anyone got the break down for local 11 or 441?
I hear 11 pays double into the pension. 
The website is difficult to navigate. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M.A.R

Electrozappo said:


> Anyone got the break down for local 11 or 441?
> I hear 11 pays double into the pension.
> The website is difficult to navigate.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Local 11 journeyman make $40


----------



## cabletie

I never heard of a local paying double into the pension. I have heard of locals paying out double in the pension. This is usually after a merge to entice the older members to retire. 

I know the board of trustees (NECA and IBEW) has to keep the pension funded to a certain level. Double sounds extreme. Even during the Great Recession ours did not fall to a level that needed anymore funding. 

Our one local pension is $95.00 a credited year. If they double that someone can have my tools. Our other pension would pay my healthcare. I would still have two more pensions and my annuity. 

I am sure I could find something to do to keep me busy!


----------

